# [Hackintosh] Erreur au démarrage sur la clé



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2014)

Salut tout le monde, je voudrais installer Mavericks sur mon PC avant de monter mon propre Hackintosh. 

J'ai suivi ces instructions : cliquez-ici. J'ai patché mon BIOS (v1.8) avec PMPatch et voilà le résultat: http://puu.sh/adGQV.png 

Je restaure les paramètres pas défaut de mon BIOS et quand je démarre sur ma clé USB (crée avec UniBeast) l'écran gris avec le logo d'Apple apparaît, mais quelques secondes plus tard j'ai cette erreur : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/29/1405505870-photo.jpg

Comment pourrais-je le résoudre ? (Je pense que c'est le patch du BIOS qui n'a pas fonctionner correctement)

Si cela peut vous aider, il est ma configuration :

MSI Z87 G45 Gaming 
Intel Core i5 4670k 
8 Go 1866 MHz (2x4Go) 
MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming 
Kingston HyperX SSD 120 Go 
WD 1To 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2014)

J'ai réussi à trouver la solution si cela intéresse quelqu'un, il m'a suffit de laisser une seule barrette de RAM sur les deux. Une fois OS X installé, vous pouvez remettre votre deuxième barrette


----------



## zenelae (29 Juillet 2014)

OK meric de l'information Qwazer  Ravi de te voir ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2014)

Je savais bien que ton pseudo ne m'était pas inconnu 

J'apporte une précision pour ceux que ça intéresse, mon problème est survenu en utilisant les outils du site Tonymacx86.
En utilisant ceux du site hackintosh-montreal, j'ai n'ai pas eu besoin de retirer une barrette de RAM.


----------



## zenelae (29 Juillet 2014)

Oui chaque outils s'utilise avec certaines préconisation.

Le top est de faire des installationsRetail, dite à l'ancienne


----------

